# How do i get my broody hen to start laying again ??



## chickenmadme22 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi I have a broody hen and want her to start laying again I've tried the wire bottom coop I've tried putting her in water I've tried all sorts any help please x


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Wait awhile....


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wait her out or let her hatch. I just battled a brahma hen for 45 days before she finally got over it.


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

I just bothered mine a lot and removed her from the nest and took all the eggs she was collecting, she finally gave up.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, the wire bottom cage, suspended, would be the trick. Her breast and underbelly are warm enough to incubate eggs, and that's what nature has told her to do. When her underself cools off, she will go back to laying. Suspend the cage with no bedding. Maybe about 3 or 4 inches. Good luck!!


----------



## chickenmadme22 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks guys il give it ago if it don't work il just put eggs under her


----------

